# Maryland



## BJW10x (Jul 24, 2013)

Are there any Marylanders here?  I am from Montgomery County.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Chris X (Jul 24, 2013)

I am but not yet wise to the world yet

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jason S (Aug 23, 2013)

I am from Maryland also brother or I should say Essex area


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Rob427W (Jan 8, 2014)

Jason S said:


> I am from Maryland also brother or I should say Essex area
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect HD



Hi Brother,

What lodge do you hail from?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Jason S (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm the incoming SW for your lodge brother Rob


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Rob427W (Jan 8, 2014)

Brother SW, I thought that was you.

Good to see you on here.


----------



## MoonlightMadness357 (Jan 8, 2014)

Joseph A Egans lodge 104. PHA Saint Marys County, MD


----------



## caution22113 (Jan 8, 2014)

Roscoe C. Cartwright #129 PHA
Accokeek, MD


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 8, 2014)

BJW10x said:


> Are there any Marylanders here?  I am from Montgomery County.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



My nephew lives in Germantown.  I believe that is in Montgomery County.  His twin brother and I are hoping that he will one day continue the direct line of masonry into the 10th generation from our German homelands.  

Per pictures I received from his wife last week you folks were having a very white new year.  

Welcome from Houston where we aren't as warm as we should be.


----------



## Bro. Duncan (Feb 19, 2015)

I live in Maryland. I hail from St. Albans #233 greetings brothers.


----------



## MDent (Feb 19, 2015)

I am from Mt. Ararat Lodge 44 in Bel Air MD.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 20, 2015)

I belong to Chesapeake #147 in Crisfield, MD., on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## Steve P. (Apr 12, 2017)

Maryland brothers,

I just moved to Maryland from the greater Seattle area and am looking for a lodge. Unlike Washington a google map search shows nothing of locations and the GL of MD has it broken down to the jurisdictions. Can someone enlighten me as to what area Chesapeake Beach is in?  Also what is the typical attire for lodge. I will most certainly be wearing a suit. Also do lodges in MD have visitor aprons? To my knowledge US lodges typically do, I know Canada does not. I'm eager to get started and hope to find a lodge with OES so the Lady can enjoy as well.


----------



## goomba (Apr 12, 2017)

https://glmd.org/lodges_map

Here is the GL or MD's map of lodges.  It is not the easiest thing to find.  The normal attire is dark suit or tuxedo.  As a person visiting a suit would be just fine.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  I was raised in another jurisdiction and know what it's like to move.


----------



## Steve P. (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the input. Looks like Prince Frederick or Centennial lodge is close. I need a night with the craft. It's been over a month. It's odd to me that there are 2 meetings a month here. That is nice. Are there so many brothers that 2 meetings help them fit everyone or just that much going on they need two meetings to plan everything?  Either way it's nice to have options but to keep a family, work, and community balance I will probably only do once a month. .thanks again.


----------



## goomba (Apr 13, 2017)

The number of meetings is just up to the lodge to set in their by-laws.  Mine only has one per month with the option of a second by the WM.


----------

